# I found this place in Dallas



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.livingwelldallas.com/index.html

I am very interested in going here for their weight loss program. I just thought maybe some of you could check out the site and give me your impressions. You might see something I don't. From what I have read it looks good to me but it is expensive so I want to make sure.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 12, 2007)

It appears to me like an "on site" Jenny Craig or something, with products to sell and services to push.

Also, I'm just tired of people and business making millions off the back of fat people when so much of what we can do to lose weight or get healthier is free and available to us. 

I'm not saying that some people don't need help and a program to keep them motivated and on track, but this just strikes me as one of those "adult fat camp" places... and more often than not, when people leave, there is little chance to keep the regimented lifestyle and control that caused the loss, so regain is almost guaranteed.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks AnnMarie and it is something I had had concerns about. I'm doing good right now and our insurance will not pay for this so the expense is a big concern.

I'm still deciding. 





AnnMarie said:


> It appears to me like an "on site" Jenny Craig or something, with products to sell and services to push.
> 
> Also, I'm just tired of people and business making millions off the back of fat people when so much of what we can do to lose weight or get healthier is free and available to us.
> 
> I'm not saying that some people don't need help and a program to keep them motivated and on track, but this just strikes me as one of those "adult fat camp" places... and more often than not, when people leave, there is little chance to keep the regimented lifestyle and control that caused the loss, so regain is almost guaranteed.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's up for discussion or something that you can physically do, but have you tried water aerobics, yoga, or other kinds of excercise? While I'm not trying to lose weight, I do walk and take yoga regularly and it helps tremendously. 

Whatever you choose to do, I wish you the best!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 13, 2007)

"Call now for your personal Life Assessment and Journey Back to Self Evaluation for only $550." At least for $550 you get a lot of capital letters. I was also impressed that they offer _both_ grief therapy and botox.


----------

